# Explain the origin of your forum name



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Tell us what it means and where you got it from.

Maybe you had a different nickname if the one you had was taken on this site?

Perhaps it includes a funny story about how you got yours?


I'll start:


Originally it's from Final Fantasy XII (It's a beast you have to kill), but you can also also see it as a weird spelled "The Extra"


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I was going through a Brazil phrase, but I wasn't going to call myself Brazil, so I settled for Brasilia because I think it looks nice.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

My grandfather would call me little miss all the time. Plus my name. I'm not very creative.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

It is part of my real name, and then my favorite character.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's my name and a number 1!!

1 is the easiest number to remember.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

music is important to me so i used the name of the first album i ever bought and added a one to the end


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine comes from a character from the fighting game "Bloody Roar: Primal Fury." This dude, Cronos could turn into a penguin and a humanoid phoenix-thing. I really regret this username. XD


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

it's a self depreciative variation of the title. the track was a big club song that I remember from my early days of clubbing.

also, at times I feel a bit of a renegade. as in, I don't easily fit into group situations and always feel compelled to point out or question any authority or group thinking. I don't reject allegiances as such, more that I get the impression from others that people think I do, due to being concerned with justice,fairness or truth.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Coz i'm always that guy over there :b


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I made it when I was 16. That says it all.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It's my real name. The M is the first letter of my last name. Stating the obvious much. Anyway, people do actually ask me if this is my real name since it means a f*ckin bird. I'm just like yes. My mother named me Paloma so that the holy spirit is with me. That threw me off a bit. Also, people are like oh so you're Mexican. Duh??


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

I happened to be listening to Prince when I signed up for this account


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> It's my real name. The M is the first letter of my last name. Stating the obvious much. Anyway, people do actually ask me if this is my real name since it means a f*ckin bird. I'm just like yes. My mother named me Paloma so that the holy spirit is with me. That threw me off a bit. Also, people are like oh so you're Mexican. Duh??


Haha, brilliant, good story. I like it


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried to come up with a completely made up name. After coming up with a few I settled on this one.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Because that's how people react when they see I've posted something. Obviously!


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

It is *Spanish* for "the quiet man of NY"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

My favorite video game: 007


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I made it up. It spawned from the idea that whenever my friends tell me what other people have said about me after meeting me, it always turns out to be something like, "They just thought you were a little.... strange/weird/quiet."


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Cause IveGotToast. Duh


----------



## stevieoo (Feb 8, 2013)

*Hi*

i made up my name then i realize it was a real name.its a nickname for my real name i call my self that no one else did.


----------



## ladyworpledinker (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, I do keep saying that perhaps I should make up a fun story, but of course I won't.

I've had the nickname Lady Beth for years. When I got married my husband had a silly nickname that had been made up for him in his school days I think it was, Waldalf Worpledinker. So I took on being Lady Worpledinker. We aren't together anymore but I've made it my own, I find it fitting to me. I don't mind where it came from, part of my journey to becoming who I am.

Also, I do prefer the way it looks together and in lower caps.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm a ridiculous human being. Doesn't really go any deeper then that.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

I chose it as a reminder to stay positive, realizing that being in a forum like this would be good but also weigh down on me at times with the many stories that make me sad, my own issues, etc. I find that gratitude for me is usually the best remedy when I feel the ****tiest.


----------



## gingabred (Jan 5, 2013)

prepare to have your mind blown



ginger bread........ is delicious


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Twinkiesex said:


> I'm a ridiculous human being. Doesn't really go any deeper then that.


Well that is such a waste of a good twinkie. :yes


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail107.html


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My username is Tannasg which means ghost in Gaelic, as I feel mostly numb and empty most of the time.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

it's lyrics from a song by Hole


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I am an airship enthusiast. I own my own Zeppelin and I like to fly it to exotic places around the word.


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

i dont think i need to explain


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I thought it was clever in the context of this forum, the end.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Bump! Need some more stories! Liking it so far


----------



## StormChaser (Apr 26, 2013)

i got mine from a career that i wanted to do, and it also sums up my SA


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

2 reasons 

Ppl used to call me a cheeky monkey irl 
and
my favourite poem from school 
Funky Monkey in the tree I like it when you talk to me :yes


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't remember.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Some omnipotent entity without shape or form created me and my username concurrent with the big bang.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

TabulaRasa is a theory by one of my favorite philosophers John Locke, which states that everyone is born with an empty mind or, blank slate. 815 is flight 815 from the tvshow Lost.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I just created some random thing because I didn't ever expect to use it again. I thought I would look at the site once and never again. I should have given it more thought. It's just basically an error message you get when you try to apply the wrong type of data to a variable/procedure. God, that is boring. I need to go lay down.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I work nights. Plus I'm a nobody.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Describes me before this nonsense.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

typemismatch said:


> I just created some random thing because I didn't ever expect to use it again. I thought I would look at the site once and never again. I should have given it more thought. It's just basically an error message you get when you try to apply the wrong type of data to a variable/procedure. God, that is boring. I need to go lay down.


That is not boring at all! I like stories behind names so much, i don't know why but it just makes me happy to know as there's sooooooo many different and weird names that you don't know where they're from 

I think it's also because i take a lot of time thinking about the names i use usually and put a thought behind them that makes me want to know where others got theirs


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Well etymologists believe that the word monotonous is from Greek monotonos "of one tone" (1750) (monotony). Transferred and figurative use, "lacking in variety, uninteresting," is from 1783.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I don't really know it was like a random thought *shrugs*.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It comes from the my favorite NFL team, the Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rawr = "I love you" in dinosaur


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to be into Lucid dreaming so I came up with this username as a "reality check".(won't get into this lol)


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

"While the hands are pointing up midnight." - Lyrics from a song I like. I'm mostly on late at night, so I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

missamanda said:


> My grandfather would call me little miss all the time. Plus my name. I'm not very creative.


Miss Amanda would also be a great name for a Dominatrix.

Ender is the main character in a book by Orson Scott Card called Ender's Game, soon to be a movie. After I read it I got a puppy who I named Ender.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

everyone lies and deceives. yeah. I'll stick with that.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Been loads of these threads before but Idk..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Neo said:


> I needed to come up with a movie character for my ID. So, after thinking long and hard (about 3 seconds), I picked the main protagonist from one of my all-time fave movies.


 You got promoted?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Sophistry is a sort of deception, and a solipsist is someone who believes they can know only their own mind. Sometimes I feel as though its true and deceive myself into only thinking I exist so its a sort of reminder to snap out of being selfish.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Been loads of these threads before


Really? i even searched the forums a bit and nothing showed up


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

It's named after Father Mulchay of the 70s tv show M*A*S*H. He's one of my favorite tv characters, and a big inspiration.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Bump :d


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My name derives from my great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandad; Sir Shady of GFX. He was a knight who ventured on many crusades and invented cutlery. He was crushed by a loose Maypole.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

My name comes from the Greek God of the south wind.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

People call me "Marley" because they can't pronounce my real name correctly so I just tell everyone my name is Marley.


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

<---- Who could deny the awesomeness of this small but ferocious predator -_-

I guess I just have always been fascinated by felines, especially of the wild/large cat kind, but I am a small guy that "hides in the shadow" so it fits better.

'81 is my birth year. I really couldn't think of anything else better.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Just the way we say "That girl" down here, pretty much exactly how the accented speech is.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

mine's the name of a candy.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

purple is a fruit.


----------

